# Ok i need straight answers. Please.



## evoempyre (Oct 5, 2007)

Ok, ive been reading for a hour now but nothing is really helping, i only find little pieces of the puzzle and i need some one to help me fully. I have 8 P's and the two iv had the longest are about 6 inchs now and about a year and 3 months old (old as in when i got them) and are turning really dark and are totally separated from the shoal most of the time and swim in circles all day with each other. I know there getting ready to breed but its my first time attempting and i need to know the following.

1. Temp? currently 27
2. Water level?
3. Bedding/Plants?
4. pH? normal is 6.8
5. Lighting? 13hrs a day normal.
6. Diet? do i feed them while breeding or make sure there full before?
7. Do i put them in there own tank?

And anything else you think i need to know but i really need that answered.
Thank you to anyone that helps, iv been waiting forever to try to breed them and its finally time.


----------



## cueball (May 24, 2005)

yup there pairing off... got a 20-30 gallon tank to put the fry into?


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

evoempyre said:


> Ok, ive been reading for a hour now but nothing is really helping, i only find little pieces of the puzzle and i need some one to help me fully. I have 8 P's and the two iv had the longest are about 6 inchs now and about a year and 3 months old (old as in when i got them) and are turning really dark and are totally separated from the shoal most of the time and swim in circles all day with each other. I know there getting ready to breed but its my first time attempting and i need to know the following.
> 
> 1. Temp? currently 27
> 2. Water level?
> ...


1.ok
2.ne where is fine-
3.up to you-not necessary-either they breed or they dont-If one can create an inviroment like where they are from-it would help greatly-
4.fine
5.kewl
6.Feed as normal-
7.it would be nice-But you would disturb them at this point-So I wouldn'tt bother until you see thats it's needed

Just ask ?'s that you are unasure of-


----------



## evoempyre (Oct 5, 2007)

Yes, i have a 45 gal tank and a 60 gal tank, both not being used. Thanks for the info, i know the temp should be around 82-84 when breeding so i am slowly bringing it up to that, its at about 80 now should be around 82 tomorrow. I realize moving into separate tank will disturb so i just taped a couple garbage bags to the front so there is no outside disturbance and they can handle the other fish im sure, they are the two biggest in the shoal. One more question... Does anyone know how long this process will take? im sure its differnt for all fish but what would be the max time it would take? week? two weeks? anyone know?

Thanks for the help guys, im really looking forward to having some babies...


----------

